# Gainesville, Fl Yarn Shop



## JeanneE (Jan 13, 2012)

While in Gainesville, Fl a couple of weeks ago I stumbled upon a wonderful yarn shop. Well, actually whenever I visit any place (large or small) I look up yarn shops in hopes of finding a gem.
Yarnworks is located in a very cozy cottage on NW 13th St. I had a only twenty minutes to spend but met the owner and her helper. They were both delightful--friendly and knowledgeable. Very nice selection of yarns too.
If you have a chance go have a look.


----------



## boudacious_diva (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm embarrassed to say I live in Gainesville, FL, and haven't had an opportunity to go there! My work hours just don't jive with the hours they're open. They're closed on weekdays when I get off, and my Saturdays are always filled with no "me" time. After your glowing summary, I'll have to make a point of going by the next time I have a day off from work. Thank you!


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

boudacious_diva said:


> I'm embarrassed to say I live in Gainesville, FL, and haven't had an opportunity to go there! My work hours just don't jive with the hours they're open. They're closed on weekdays when I get off, and my Saturdays are always filled with no "me" time. After your glowing summary, I'll have to make a point of going by the next time I have a day off from work. Thank you!


It's definitely worth making the effort to visit Yarnworks. Lovely yarns and very sweet ladies there.

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Judi Muscle (Sep 30, 2013)

I agree. Yarn works is a great yarn shop. If you're ever in Ocala, FL, there's another wonderful yarn shop called Yards 'n Yarn, 1913 NE 14th St. Great shop and very friendly owners, Teri and Roger Evans.


----------



## conch72 (May 11, 2012)

I've been to Yarnworks and agree totally. Worth it to go there.


----------



## RV living (Jan 6, 2015)

I will be spending a couple weeks in GA about 45 miles north of Gainesville. I found 2 yarn shops in Jacksonville to visit, but will need to see if I have enough time to also make a trip to Gainesville. I don't know what my schedule will be like because I'm helping a friend get her campground ready to sell.


----------



## SallieH (Oct 20, 2014)

RV living said:


> I will be spending a couple weeks in GA about 45 miles north of Gainesville. I found 2 yarn shops in Jacksonville to visit, but will need to see if I have enough time to also make a trip to Gainesville. I don't know what my schedule will be like because I'm helping a friend get her campground ready to sell.


Don't forget--there is a Gainesville, GA and a Gainesville, Fl! I've made that mistake before!


----------



## MJRITCHEY (Jan 22, 2011)

Judi Muscle said:


> I agree. Yarn works is a great yarn shop. If you're ever in Ocala, FL, there's another wonderful yarn shop called Yards 'n Yarn, 1913 NE 14th St. Great shop and very friendly owners, Teri and Roger Evans.


I have had the pleasure of visiting Yarnworks a few times, but I don't get to that area very much anymore. I didn't know about the shop in Ocala. I do get over there from time to time. I'll have to pay a visit. Thanks for the info.


----------



## RV living (Jan 6, 2015)

SallieH said:


> Don't forget--there is a Gainesville, GA and a Gainesville, Fl! I've made that mistake before!


We will be camping about 10 miles from the GA/FL border. We spent winters 2007 through 2010 the and made many a trip to Gainesville. Have no clue where Gainesville, GA is even at. We will be spending 3 weeks near the Okefenokee NWR helping out some friends.


----------

